# are oven chips and white bread unhealthy



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Also what about baked beans ?


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Define unhealthy?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Nothing's really unhealthy as long as it's in moderation.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

If you have half a bag of McCains and half a loaf it aint good TBH mate...


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Rekless said:


> Define unhealthy?


ermm

are they foods that when eaten even in moderation over a number of years cause can cause unhealthy changes in the body ?

so if someone was to eat mcdonalds a lot for a few hears they would probably end up with high cholesterol and diabetes ect

Thats what I mean when I say unhealthy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't think theres anything wrong with oven chips in moderation.

I usualy make sweet potato wedges when I want something similar tho.

chop sweetpots into wedges, cover in cajun spice an spray with some 1 cal spray...bake 45 mins. OM NOM NOM.

half a kilo is around 420 cals, 90g of carbs, 15g fiber, 8g protein. better than oven chips anyway


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

I just do them when I dont have any spuds and for quickness,they only take like 10-15mins to cook


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

potato sandwich? omg


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

ALR said:


> I don't think theres anything wrong with oven chips in moderation.
> 
> I usualy make sweet potato wedges when I want something similar tho.
> 
> ...


Sweet potato is a lower GI so much more suited to Bodybuilding, although it depends what your goals are

If you are bulking and don't gain fat easy, a chip butty every now and then won't kill you


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

I am bulking but I want to try and eat as healthy as I can.

unhealthy to me is anything man made anything what has all them e chems in them


----------



## SeBb0 (Jan 8, 2011)

they're not a particularly healthy option but depends on your over all diet is like in blance. you may aswell just eat whole grain bread tbh & make your own chips.

..they are both cultivated foods if your gonna go that far:laugh:


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

the health living oven chups are fine imo ok not the lowest gi but if you eat with other food not bad! i eat them a coupld times a week

white bread is sundays only


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

scouse2010 said:


> I am bulking but I want to try and eat as healthy as I can.
> 
> unhealthy to me is anything man made anything what has all them e chems in them


I think oven chips and white bread qualify on both these counts


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

well *white bread* has very little if any nutrional value in it..as its processed by machine..your body doesn't need to process it..in other words it goes straight through the body..

whole meal however is made using the husk for the flour (not as processed) and takes the body longer to digest and is therefore better for you.

*chips* aren't the best source of food for bodybuilding..however once a week would be fine (depending on the person)

I don't like *baked beans* so couldn't comment lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

i'm cutting and eat mash or wedges nearly every night.

if it fits your macros it's not really much worse or better than anything else, esp if you're eating it with other foods the GI is largely irrelevant.

Brown vs white bread is practically as silly as white vs brown sugar, I eat kind of paleo so avoid grains anyway, wheat bloats me, thats why I avoid it.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Its more about healthy foods rather than just eating to get big(for me),the main goal for me is to be one of them healthy active people at the age of 70 

is white rice or pasta processed ?I prefer brown pasta but brown rice is vile


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

scouse2010 said:


> Its more about healthy foods rather than just eating to get big(for me),the main goal for me is to be one of them healthy active people at the age of 70
> 
> is *white rice or pasta processed *?I prefer brown pasta but brown rice is vile


yes mate

same prinicple... made without the husk.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

can u get those sweet potato wedges ready made


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I eat both oven chips and white bread occasionally.

Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

eezy1 said:


> can u get those sweet potato wedges ready made


yes you can - mccain brought some out recently - my children have them instead of chips, they stock them in sainsbury's


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Jem said:


> yes you can - mccain brought some out recently - my children have them instead of chips, they stock them in sainsbury's


thanksss =] ur sexy


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

ALR said:


> i'm cutting and eat mash or wedges nearly every night.
> 
> if it fits your macros it's not really much worse or better than anything else, esp if you're eating it with other foods the GI is largely irrelevant.
> 
> Brown vs white bread is practically as silly as white vs brown sugar, I eat kind of paleo so avoid grains anyway, wheat bloats me, thats why I avoid it.


ALR pretty much summed the issue up here. Bread IMO is crap food, regardless if it's white or brown. Now I'm not saying it should be avoided, just don't make it a staple.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

bayman said:


> ALR pretty much summed the issue up here. Bread IMO is crap food, regardless if it's white or brown. Now I'm not saying it should be avoided, just don't make it a staple.


I do make it a staple of my diet because its easy and quick but I should stop and want to stop because its boring.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> thanksss =] ur sexy


LOL WTF?!

Anyway, in terms of "unthealthy"; it's a very vague term and one very few of us are educated enough to break down and debate in detail. I certainly am not. However, speaking simplistically, the only negative effects that I can imagine coming from white bread and oven chips are the insulin spikes that will follow their consumption. For most people this is probably only an issue when dealing with aesthetics, and furthermore, probably only an issue when calories are taken into account too.

It's a tricky question really. These foods should do fcuk all to your cholesterol or anything like that. They will spike insulin which some people will argue will prevent certain people from losing fat, or even cause them to gain it, regardless of calories. Others will argue that if in a calorie deficit people will lose fat consuming any foods.

Take from that what you will lol.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

well I do want to change my diet completly any way am thinking of trying to change completely to Mediterranean diet.

An another thing I guess the likes of white rice isnt that bad because a lot of Chinese and Japanese people live along time.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Eat organic free range oreos, with full fat, fat free milk.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Eat organic free range oreos, with full fat, fat free milk.


oreos are scum taste like cardboard rather have a steak


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Rather have oreos after steak... dunk em in milk and they taste great

Any way steaks/red meat causes cancer... your going to hell


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Rather have oreos after steak... dunk em in milk and they taste great
> 
> Any way steaks/red meat causes cancer... your going to hell


Thats a risk am prepared to take

and id rather have extra steak after my steak


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

turf & turf respectable choice


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

If you were going to eat them, do it After your workout as they are fast acting carbs.

Like everyone else has said, moderation is the key


----------

